# Give me a break



## Gary Max (Jun 6, 2010)

I just love the joys of keeping my shop running. Yesterday afternoon with temps in the mid 90's, I was trying to get some wood planed.
Yup you guessed it----Dang planner broke down. The DC drive motor's gear box failed.
I spent some time taking her apart this morning and she's dead. I bet they just give those away.


----------



## TomW (Jun 6, 2010)

Gary,

Surely you have an ADZ and a hand plane??  Should work just fine at 95 degrees!

Hang in there
Tom


----------



## Daniel (Jun 6, 2010)

Gary, I'm pretty sure they give the kind you have away. The nice good working one. well now those are spensive.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 6, 2010)

And I thought I had problems, Gary, you are an inspiration to many of us. I just broke the spindle drive belt on my Milling machine.


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 6, 2010)

Ken , between bandsaw blades, light blubs and things breaking it's no wonder I am always broke. Oh--I also need to order more PR.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 6, 2010)

Gary Max said:


> Ken , between bandsaw blades, light blubs and things breaking it's no wonder I am always broke. Oh--I also need to order more PR.



Gary, I'm so looking forward to coming to your place, between the two of us we should be able to destroy the entire town :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Jun 6, 2010)

I hope you are able to get it fixed at a reasonable price. That looks like a really good old machine and if it's repairable, it should far outlast any of the new stuff.  Good luck


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 6, 2010)

Just FINDING that gear box is going to be a challenge, all on its own!


----------



## snyiper (Jun 6, 2010)

Try http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/category_hydraulics for the gearbox


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 6, 2010)

I bought that machine new 15 years ago. I am going to order the motor from Woodmaster. This machine has paid for itself many times over.


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 7, 2010)

Total cost with shipping came to $265.00 and it is on the way from KC.
Hard to beat good service.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 7, 2010)

Woodmaster is the best!  Wonderful customer service and fair pricing.  Also made in America!  Will Johnson owns both Woodmaster and Timberking and I am a proud owner of  2 of their machines, a Timberking 1220 and a Woodmaster 718.  Never had a bad dealing with them.


----------



## RAdams (Jun 7, 2010)

good to hear you found parts!! too bad they wont accept wood as payment!


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 7, 2010)

Gary, I'm glad you are able to breath life into the beast. The older power tools really are a much better quality than most of the junk out there today.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 7, 2010)

Andy,

Gary's model may be a little order but Woodmaster still makes them basically just like his.  Mine is 4 years old and looks the same except for the color.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 9, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> Andy,
> 
> Gary's model may be a little order but Woodmaster still makes them basically just like his. Mine is 4 years old and looks the same except for the color.


 
That is good to know! I need a planer and I don't really like the looks of the Dewalt for the money. So, I can, perhaps afford an older Woodmaster as still be assured of getting parts. Off to Craig's list!


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow, the 12" is only $1500. For $2k you can get all the upgrades including drum sander. Nice!


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 22, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> Andy,
> 
> Gary's model may be a little order but Woodmaster still makes them basically just like his. Mine is 4 years old and looks the same except for the color.


 


Cutis ------try 12 years old, you are right about thier service.
I wish I had a nickel for every board foot of lumber that's been through my planner.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah, I sure like mine.  I use it more for moulding than planing, though.  I ran 2,000 linear feet of custom moulding for a home I finished last year.  The owner did not like any of the commercially available window and door trim so I custom designed a profile myself and had the knives ground for it.  I also ran 1,500 linear feet of custom baseboard out of Jatoba to match a mesquite floor.  Pretty versatile machines!


----------

